
Understanding Connected Living Room Audiences - prostoalex
https://www.nielsen.com/us/en/insights/news/2018/the-ott-experience-understanding-connected-living-room-audience.html
======
nerdponx
_Connected devices allow brands and publishers the opportunity to connect with
harder-to-reach demographics, especially Millennials and Gen Zers._

Or maybe these demographics actually aren't interested in your brand's
bullshit.

~~~
eximius
I rarely wish this (this is HN, not Reddit) but occasionally I wish that vote
counts we're public so I could see how many supportive votes you get.

